
Technology Radar Vol. 21 is out - rinchik
https://www.thoughtworks.com/radar
======
nilsandrey
New Edition!

New in ADOPT:

    
    
      Techniques:
        - Container security scanning
        - Data integrity at the origin
        - Micro frontends
        - Pipelines for infrastructure as code
        - Run cost as architecture fitness function
        - Testing using real device
    
      Tools:
        - Commitizen
        - ESLint
        - React Styleguidist

------
rinchik
Enzyme is on HOLD.

Oh boy, major deprecation/refactoring is coming my way.

airbnb is not as influential in JS world as it used to be

